# Water Sprite Dying Off



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

I have had good luck with my plants till now. I have even introduced some real sad looking specimens that fully recovered and flourished. Unfortunately, it appears my Water Sprite, which was originally my fastest growing plant, is dying.

About a month ago I had a Brown Algae bloom at its peak. I would clean areas I could and clip areas I couldn’t. The Water Sprite got hit the hardest, but I kept up with it and now the Brown Algae is gone. Even so, the leaves are starting to yellow and curl. There is some new growth, but not enough to keep up.

Only change I have made is that now I am adding a general fert from Kent at recommended doses. All the other plants seem to love it, which leads to another concern. My Corkscrew Val is growing like crazy and it is hard for me to keep up with all the runners. Could it be choking the Water Sprite?


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

I've head that water sprite will begin to propagate like mad if they're under some stress. It happened to mine. It was underneath my HOB filter output and was jostled around when water levels got low and the the output pour ontop of it. It looked like it was dying, but it just got rid of it's stems which sprouted new plants. Think maybe that's what's happening?


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

I have no idea. I had extra water movement flowing towards it when the algae was bad, but cut it back when the algae went away. There is new growth, but nowhere near the amount to keep up with the die off.

Up till this week I did my normal trimming, but soon there wont be anything left to trim.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

There are a few plants called "water sprite" but if it's the one I had, it propagates really well when floating. If you float an old leaf, several plantlets will grow out of it, even if the original leaf is in sad shape.


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

I have found that my water sprite's growth is directly related to the temperature and nitrogen content of the water. This plant, for me, is much quicker to exhibit both growth spurts and standstills than the other species in the tanks I maintain. Check your nitrogen levels, I suspect they may be lower than when the plant was doing well for you.


----------

